# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Γραμμές Εξωτερικού  (international routes) >  Γραμμή Τραπεζούντας - Σότσι (Trabzon - Sochi route)

## Appia_1978

Ψάχνωντας στο διαδίκτυο ανακάλυψα τα δρομολόγια του 2008. Για το 2009 δε βρήκα ακόμα κάτι. 
Πηγή: http://a-krotov.livejournal.com/73061.html 
*Princess Victoria* (Ex Ciudad de Algeciras, Trasmediterranea)
Από Τραπεζούντα Δευτέρα και Πέμπτη.
Τιμές μεταξύ 70 - 90 USD 
*Lider Clipper* (Ex Agios Spyridon, Kerkyra Lines)
Ίδια εταιρεία με το Princess Victoria.
Τιμές μεταξύ 70 - 100 USD 
*Apollonia II* (Ex Apollonia II, HML)
Από Σότσι Τετάρτη και Κυριακή.
Τιμές μεταξύ 70 - 125 USD 
*Hermes* (Ex Jaanika, Εσθονία)
Υδροπτέρυγο. Διάρκεια ταξιδιού 4,5 ώρες.
Από Σότσι Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη και Παρασκευή.
Τιμή 70 USD

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ψάχνωντας στο διαδίκτυο ανακάλυψα τα δρομολόγια του 2008. Για το 2009 δε βρήκα ακόμα κάτι. 
> Πηγή: http://a-krotov.livejournal.com/73061.html 
> *Princess Victoria* (Ex Ciudad de Algeciras, Trasmediterranea)
> Από Τραπεζούντα Δευτέρα και Πέμπτη.
> Τιμές μεταξύ 70 - 90 USD 
> *Lider Clipper* (Ex Agios Spyridon, Kerkyra Lines)
> Ίδια εταιρεία με το Princess Victoria.
> Τιμές μεταξύ 70 - 100 USD 
> *Apollonia II* (Ex Apollonia II, HML)
> ...


This is quite a find!!!! Thanks!
Now, if you could find out also the ships with which the Greeks of Trapezous went to the Caucausus region in 1922, that would be even better

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετική η καταγραφή φίλε Appia 1978.

Από τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή έχουν περάσει πολλά δικά μας πλοία, όπως ο περίφημος *"Αλκαίος"*.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχει περάσει και το *"Memed Abasidze"* (πρώην Viscountess M" και "Countess M").

----------


## Rocinante

Αφιερωμενο σε οσους φιλους τους συγκινει αυτο το γεγονος. Λειπει βεβαια ο Τεταρτος της παρεας αλλα που θα παει θα τους πετυχω ολους μαζι  :Very Happy: 
Vesseltraffic Ais

3 μαζι.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Μεγαλες καταστροφες προκαλεσε στο νεο λιμανι του Σοτσι καταιγιδα που ξεσπασε στις 14 Δεκεμβριου.
Τα εργα που προοριζονταν για τους επομενους χειμερινους ολυμπιακους αγωνες δεν ειχαν ολοκληρωθει και η ζημια ή οποια προκληθηκε ηταν τεραστια αλλα το χειροτερο ηταν οτι υπηρξαν τεσσερις ανθρωποι νεκροι.
Αναζητησα την τυχη της παρεας των τεσσαρων οπως λεω τα 4 πρωην Ελληνικα πλοια.
Προφανως βρισκονταν ασφαλη καποια απο αυτα ειτε στο παλαιο λιμανι ειτε στην Τραπεζουντα τη στιγμη εκεινη, μιας και δεν ειδα να υπαρχει καποιο ασχημο νεο
Ανεβηκε και βιντεο απο τη μερα εκεινη
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkEluUpUGZk
Ουδεν σχολιο...

----------


## Rocinante

Εδω και λιγες μερες ορατο στο MarrineTraffic το λιμανι της Τραπεζουντας.

----------


## captain

Στην Τραπεζούντα...θυμούνται τα παλιά....
1207327.jpg
Πηγή:*Shipspotting*
*http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1207327*

----------


## Rocinante

Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια !!!!!!!
Να ενημερωσω οτι τελικα εδω και λιγες μερες το Λημνος (Trabzon) μεταφερθηκε δυτικοτερα στη γραμμη Σαμσουντα - Tuapse (Ρωσικη πολη 80 χλμ δυτικα του Σοτσι).

----------

